# Sunset Ltd./Texas Eagle



## Bob Dylan (Nov 19, 2010)

Just off the Eagle from El Paso, :wub: had to ride Coach due to SOLD OUT Trains, (last minute booking/family emergency)High Buckets! Great OBS, good equipment, Cold Night in SAS(at least it wasnt in the so called "Station"!) Lots of deer and antelope in W. Texas but very dry! Hunting season underway, surprised they were out!

Diverse group from all over the word, SSL jammed for the Pecos High Bridge Crossing, no bullet holes in train from coming through El Paso/Juarez !(the war rages nightly there!  )

Excellent SA on my Coach, best Ive seen! (John, a Sundet regular from LA!)No plugs at seats, car hadnt been rehabbed but great clean restrooms, Lounge in nice shape, real diner etc. etc. Early into all stops, train filled again in SAS for CHI, switching done at 3 AM.Sleeper to front, #422 coach on the rear, seats backwards till San marcos, conductor and new crew turned seats, Breakfast now served in the diner by the crew that spends the nite in SAS! No more Box breakfasts for the sleeper pax!  Used AGR MC for everything, Double Points all count, wish it was triple or quadruple! Jim


----------



## MrEd (Nov 19, 2010)

Jim, nice report. sorry to hear no more boxed breakfast.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I just bought a ticket to ELP for tomorrow's train and will probably be remaining in coach myself. It's nothing longer than a day trip so hopefully not that big of a deal. Lots cheaper than flying and it feels good to be putting my money where my mouth is.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Nov 19, 2010)

Enjoyed your trip report. Although lots of people seem to dislike the SSL ride across Texas, we really enjoyed the variety of scenery and the open spaces. 

Glad you had a good car attendants and food. And clean restrooms. What more can one wish for in life


----------



## had8ley (Nov 19, 2010)

Sounds like another good one Jim...I'll be on #1 Monday but only to Houston. :angry:


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 19, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Lots of deer and antelope in W. Texas


Inquiring minds want to know: Were the deer and antelope playing?


----------



## pennyk (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome Home Jim. Good report. Clean restrooms are a major plus on long distance trains. I hope your points post quickly.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 19, 2010)

Great report! Have they cut a regular Diner onto the _*Texas Eagle*_ or is it still CCC?


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 19, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of deer and antelope in W. Texas
> ...


At least they were home on the range.  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

Mahalo for the report,

Aloha


----------



## jim hudson (Nov 20, 2010)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Great report! Have they cut a regular Diner onto the _*Texas Eagle*_ or is it still CCC?


Still a CCC, real diner on the Sunset! Thanks to all for the posts!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 20, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Inquiring minds want to know: Were the deer and antelope playing?


Well, seeing as how it's hunting season I'd guess they were running for their lives and possibly muttering a discouraging word or two.


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 20, 2010)

Good report Jim. I'm glad there were no discouraging words heard!!


----------



## JayPea (Nov 20, 2010)

:lol:Good report, Jim! I agree about the "so-called station" in San Antonio. Surprised to hear that deer and antelope were around during hunting season. Here, they make themselves scarce. Or, like the pheasants do: they congregate in people's yards, knowing they're safe there. Glad to hear you were safe from bullet holes through El Paso/ Ciudad Juarez! When I went on the TE/SL in August, just west of El Paso, while passing within 30 feet of the border and the village of Puerto de Anapra, I half expected bullets to be flying!!!

Sounds like you had a great attendant. And clean restrooms. And no more boxed meals!!


----------

